# Jig Storage



## Brohymn62 (Mar 23, 2012)

I suppose this is kind of a silly question but.. how have you all dealt with jig storage? There are so many jigs that come about from building projects… I've seen then hanging on walls alot. Do any of you dedicated an area for storage?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I hang mine anywhere I can find a place, howerever, my wife frowns on me hanging them in the master bath.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Chris,

Those that are commonly used are stored near the tool with which they are associated, whether hung on the wall, the stationary tool, in a cabinet, or on a shelf. Examples are the table saw sled.

Others are put away in cabinets or boxed up and put up on shelves.

Bottom line is that if they are not often used, then they don't need to be cluttering up the work area being dust magnets. Just my $.02!

Cheers!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

My tablesaw jigs get hung by the tablesaw on the wall.
My router jigs are on a shelf next to where I do my hand routing. 
Other, less frequently used jigs are on another shelf sort of out of the way.

I do try to consolidate a lot of my jigs (two templates on one board) so I have less jig clutter.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Before putting them away, make sure you label them with all particulars. after a year or so, you may not remember what you made the jig for.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I am building a new shop and will run a 1X4 at 8 feet and use it to hang most of my jigs and templates, (ones I don't use every day). The ones I need and use often or most of the time will hang at the tool or machine location.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on labeling them.
A lot of my router jigs use a specific bit and bushing combination.
I mark them all, but sometimes with pencil because it's all I can find in the shop, but that doesn't last to long….

I use an ultra fine sharpie now.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats a very good point about marking your jigs guys, I will keep that in mind and do the same. Thanks for bringing up this topic.


----------

